
Fake U.S. Dept of Treasury emails spreads new Node.js malware - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/fake-us-dept-of-treasury-emails-spreads-new-nodejs-malware/
======
badRNG
The fact the malware is written in Node for a Windows OS target is rather
unusual. I don't think I've heard of something like this before.

